# Teaching Street/Car avoidance-safety?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We've ventured to let Sienna off leash a little bit lately as we are taking her on more outings. I've posted a lot on my trouble's with her horrible recall, but she seems to do pretty good when there are too many distractions around (save for when she "escapes" at home and is in "pure glee" mode)

My big fear is her getting hit by a car as we live off a big cul-de-sac and walk on trails all over- not much traffic. I don't think she knows ANYTHING about the dangers of running out into a street.

I know we need to practice and practice our recall, but any ideas on teaching about cars and street safety?

Thanks so much!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not a trainer, but I'm wondering if teaching her a "sit" "stay" as cars go by while on lead would help? I watch my cats. When they hear a car they immediately stop and stay right where they are until the car goes by. They know where the car is at all times. This came naturally of course. I've even seen them look both ways..:doh:

My childhood dog taught herself how to cross a street safely and so did our Cocker Spaniel. We were very lucky and probably not considered good owners back then. Both dogs lived to be 16 and 17 years old.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

we live in a city neighborhood...my dogs sit at all street crossings and have wonderful recalls and Liberty has a nice distance down. But mine are dogs that dont generalize well. (it is not in their brains to know or understand that if they have to stop at intersections with me that they should if by themselves)

I would never trust them to their own devices....if I was not there to call them off something they were 'locked' into persuing like a squirrel, kids playing basketball, or the sound of the ice cream truck, they would run out into any street....
To me it is gamble I am not willing to wager...

Some dogs would use caution and common sense (heck my childhood beagle would trot down to the local butcher shop on Tuesdays to get his bone and came back safe and sound for some 15 years) - but not all are wired that way...

IMO know your dog, trust your instincts....if you think they would get hit by a car...they probably would...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> we live in a city neighborhood...my dogs sit at all street crossings and have wonderful recalls and Liberty has a nice distance down. But mine are dogs that dont generalize well. (it is not in their brains to know or understand that if they have to stop at intersections with me that they should if by themselves)
> 
> I would never trust them to their own devices....if I was not there to call them off something they were 'locked' into persuing like a squirrel, kids playing basketball, or the sound of the ice cream truck, they would run out into any street....
> To me it is gamble I am not willing to wager...
> ...


I SO agree. I was a worry wart parent with my human children and am probably doubly so with my fur babies. Having them off leash in an area with cars is risky no matter what..... and something I'm not willing to chance. The golden girls have relatively good recall and good sit-stays but certainly not good enough to risk their life on.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our street has very little traffic but our boys are trained not to leave our yard. They will not chase a squirrel or rabbit across the street. DH or I are always with them in the yard (our large front and side yard is unfenced) We can throw the frisbee and play there but they are always under supervision and have excellent sit stays and recall. I wouldn't trust them out there off leash if they didn't.
I agree with Mary about walking. Mine always sit at every intersection but they are always with me. I used to take them on walks off leash but since Gunner became dog aggressive can't trust that anymore. So only on leash walks. Meet too many other dogs and I need to have TOTAL control.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ditto to what Mary said. Not worth the risk, IMO. The only curb training I've ever seen done where the dog managed to somewhat generalize is when it was done very correctively... as in jerking the snot out of the dog when he stepped off the end of a curb. And even then, if a dog is in chase mode, or is panicked and in flight mode, those drive will most likely overpower any history of training.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Our street has very little traffic but our boys are trained not to leave our yard. They will not chase a squirrel or rabbit across the street.


Thank goodness we live on a quiet back street of our subdivision. Our 4 year old Golden opened a locked storm door by himself and hustled across the street to chase a squirrel up a tree. I heard the swish of the door closing and was able to get him to safety, but my neighbor, who just happened to be out front at the time, started laughing because he saw the whole scenerio unfold. To think we were worried about our 11 year old Golden who opens interior doors and closed doggie doors with ease.......


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow on opening the doors! I would NEVER have Sienna off leash while walking for the very reason she would go after a squirrel or become distracted very easily.

I guess we just need to practice her recall over and over. I just got nervous this weekend when we had her off leash and she drifted a bit too far and wondered if there was a way to teach her about cars/streets.

It is a fear of mine, fueled by when she got out the front door a few times and wouldn't come back.

Thanks everyone.


----------

